# stability of gvinum on Freebsd 7.2



## comozo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

Does gvinum is stable for use in production on freebsd 7.2 ?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes. But you may also like to review ZFS.


----------



## comozo (Sep 1, 2009)

OK. Thanks


----------

